# Ruskin area by foot.



## Guest (Nov 23, 2017)

Headed to Ruskin for the thanksgiving holiday weekend, bringing the 8wt and a box of flies. Does anyone have some areas around there that are accessible by foot? Not looking to spot steal just a heads up for a direction. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Mikecochran25 said:


> Headed to Ruskin for the thanksgiving holiday weekend, bringing the 8wt and a box of flies. Does anyone have some areas around there that are accessible by foot? Not looking to spot steal just a heads up for a direction. Any help would be much appreciated.


Bishops Harbor-at the end of moccasin wallow road exit from I-75


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Another spot would be the sunshine skyway on the south and east side. Park on the opposite side of the rest area, climb the guardrail and work towards Miguel bay.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Go to the park across from the Apollo Beach power plant water outflow. Might be some cobia there now.


----------

